

EU wants Software Makers to held Liable for Code - technews
http://technewstoday.org/2012/07/12/eu-wants-software-makers-to-held-liable-for-code/

======
mooism2
Blogspam. Flagged.

Real link: [http://www.zdnet.com/news/ec-wants-software-makers-held-
liab...](http://www.zdnet.com/news/ec-wants-software-makers-held-liable-for-
code/300769)

